# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Suche MFG fr Board von Berlin nach Mnchen

## fst

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich suche eine MfG fr ein Board von Berlin nach Mnchen.
Knnte es jemand mitnehmen?

Gruss Flo

----------

